# I dont think any of you would do this



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

YouTube - ALLIGATOR ATTACK MAN ( NOT FUNNY)

Erm this is a bit silly


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

Well he was asking for that really....................


----------



## AllAddersArePuffs (Mar 25, 2009)

Of course no-one here would do that because no-one here is a complete moron.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

For a scary moment I thought he was going to put his head in. Silly silly silly man. Gator was just waiting to get him back


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

It deathrolled him!

I love the way the croc is sitting there with his mouth open again at the end.

"Go on... Try again..."


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

firstly that was a croc.
second that was horrific, but the guy did deserve it, silly man, didnt any one tell him not to put his hands in croc mouths, dont think he will be doing that again, well not with the hand that was bitten off anyway.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

i actually lol'd
he desrved that,
y the f**k is he pikin on the poor guy,
wot did he ever do to deserve bein poked with a stik
and smaked abt by a small oriental lookin dude?

dont thnk he'll b doin that again in a hurry

daz


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

what, in all that masquerades as the English language nowadays, is "pikin"..............


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

pikin == maybe something to do with gypsies?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

kenneally1 said:


> pikin == maybe something to do with gypsies?


Ouch!!! Diversity, please, you can't call them Pikies anymore.........

just go back to Thieving Gypsy B*stards!!!!!!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah! that's right, you go croc!!

:censor:ing eediot


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Thats what happens when you try a trick like that and don't properly dry your hands, Its only takes a drop of sweat to make a crocs jaws to snap shut.
I saw a guy getting caught out, but he was putting his head in an alligators mouth. Luckily it didn't go into a death roll and it wasn't that big.
But thats what he blamed it on. One drop of sweat dripping in the alligators mouth.


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

that was brilliant it's a shame it wasnt his head,he wont be doing that again will he hahaha


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Ha don't think his going to be doing it again anyway thought it looked like he lost that arm!!!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

what an utter :censor: im with everyone 1else croc should of done more damage to this idiot:bash:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha, serves him right for poking it with a stick!!! I bet the croc was killed after though


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

lol ate him good


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

he deserved that!!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Ouch, that looked like it could have hurt

But it was kinda funny :lol2:


----------



## gilbery007 (Apr 24, 2009)

This video is sick. Just goes to show you don't mess with the worlds oldest reptile else you'll lose an arm and maybe more...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Id have done the same if i was that croc - No bugger gets away with slapping my head. 

Piking -:lol2:


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

that is awsome he deserved everythink he got :devil:


----------



## Luke T (Apr 13, 2009)

Lmao, did any one else laugh!!!!

looool


to be honest, if you slap a croc in the face and poke it with a giant stick then put yr arm in its mouth u fully deserve it!!!

:lol2::no1::whistling2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

The croc just bit the hand that slapped him. Justice!!! :bash:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

SNAP !!!
and the hand has gone 

also just watched this guy he is a proper one of that guy who got bit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97pG3ZkO8B8&feature=related


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

what did we learn today?
not to slap a croc and shove your hand in its mouth





idiot


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

he deserved that!! wonder if the guy claimed compensation for an injury at work? bet that would make an interesting read!

Details of Injury Sustained: Lost an arm

How accident occured: I poked the croc with a stick,slapped it a few times and then thought i would tickle its tonsils...


----------



## VikkiGT4 (Apr 17, 2008)

hahahahahaha - just lolled at work!! now everyones watching the vid and lolling - silly silly little man!:lol2:


----------

